# mass noise reduction on Lightroom 4?



## ecphoto (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm trying to noise reduce about 100 photos at once. Can you do that or do I have to do them one at a time?


----------



## Buckster (Apr 10, 2012)

ecphoto said:


> I'm trying to noise reduce about 100 photos at once. Can you do that or do I have to do them one at a time?


Do one the way you want, then shift-select the rest, and choose SYNC.  When the dialog box comes up, just check and uncheck as necessary to get the results you want.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 10, 2012)

Shake the memory card, but not to hard, you might knock some pictures out of focus.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to noise reduce about 100 photos at once. Can you do that or do I have to do them one at a time?
> ...


 
That took care of it. Thanks a million Buck.
Would you recommend I do this always or just when I notice pictures really need it?

I took a lot of photos a few days ago all at ISO400. I noticed noise when zoomed 100% on photos with lots of white which seemed odd. Its a new camera so I'm still trying to figure everything out.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckster (Apr 11, 2012)

ecphoto said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > ecphoto said:
> ...


I personally only do as needed, but really that's up to you and what you see as acceptable.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2012)

ecphoto said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > ecphoto said:
> ...


That is the beauty of Lightroom.  You can copy or sync practically anything from one photo to any number of other photos.  It really helps to speed up your workflow.

As for noise reduction, it is best done on a shot by shot basis (unless the images are all very similar).  But if you know (or estimate) that the noise will be similar on all the images, then applying the same noise reduction to all of them will make it fast and easy.

I saw your thread about this noise...but I don't know if you posted an example yet.  You shouldn't be seeing much noise at ISO 400 from that camera...unless you under exposed the images and tried to fix it in post.  Since you mention seeing it on white...I'm wondering if you may be talking about dust spots and not actually noise. :scratch:


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2012)

That ability is not exclusive to Lightoom, but it is a feature of ACR - Adobe Camea Raw - which is also included with CS5/CS6 as Camera Raw.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> ecphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...


 
It could be dust, but its a new camera / lens. I posted a few examples. Its very evenly dispersed across a large section of the image. 

I think its a combination of poor light quality and perhaps my own user error. I also think I started scrutinizing all the images after I zoomed one about 200% and noticed noise lol.


----------

